# cant draw shapes



## snodder (Feb 18, 2011)

hey ther 
new to the cnc world but startin to get the hang of it now only problem is the basic drawing functions on my biesse works software if its any more than a circle or rectangle u could be there for days i was wondering if i drew the shapes on my laptop how could i bring them over remembering this is comin from a computer illiterate person so go slowly with me any help will be greatly appreciated 

oh machine is the biesse rover a3 40


----------



## gorbo (Jul 19, 2011)

Draw them in a paint program and then covert them to PDF with Vector Magic you should then be able to import the PDF in your program.

Or spend a few days getting grips with Auto CAD

Hope that helps


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the biesse software but perhaps you can try the Mach3 software which include the LazyCam software and both available for free trial.


----------



## caiosempronio (Oct 7, 2011)

snodder said:


> hey ther
> new to the cnc world but startin to get the hang of it now only problem is the basic drawing functions on my biesse works software if its any more than a circle or rectangle u could be there for days i was wondering if i drew the shapes on my laptop how could i bring them over remembering this is comin from a computer illiterate person so go slowly with me any help will be greatly appreciated
> 
> oh machine is the biesse rover a3 40


First of all forgive my English, I'm Italian 
The simplest way to do it is drawing your shape on any cad that could export dxf files.
Then, if you have BiesseWorks on your machine, you can directly import your dxf file into it and later you can define the technology to the imported geometry


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

You can get a older copy of adobe illustrator off E bay for around $65.00 or use that or Download Draft Sight it is free...


----------

